# Set a few jugs with Gator Gar



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

GG came up Friday evening to help me set some anchored jugs. We got them set baited with cut carp and pig heart. After we got them set it was lightening and it lookeds like a storm coming . We went and ate some Mexican food. Whe we got back the wind was blowing pretty good so we went to bed. Got up around 4 and ran and rebaited.
We ended up with about 30 fish a 8 lb Channel cat was the biggest.
The catch will give me plenty of fish for the family reunion fry.
Thanks for the help Mark.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

No problem. Glad I could help. Sorry I did the shuffle on you this morning. I must be reading too many of SS post. Plus, that donut shop was calling my name.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good cat fishing men! The biggest was a channel? Times they are a changing!

You shuffled him with a bucket of 30 cats,...I'm impressed GG. 
I'm not sure even I could pull that one off, maybe Raysor could!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

An eight pound channel! That should have been on the 6 O'clock news. It must have been an escapee from one of the upriver lakes.
No problem with dead fish? Maybe the little run off will keep the thermocline delayed a few weeks.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Sunbeam said:


> An eight pound channel! That should have been on the 6 O'clock news. It must have been an escapee from one of the upriver lakes.
> No problem with dead fish? Maybe the little run off will keep the thermocline delayed a few weeks.


 At first GG said it was a just a blue not a High fin, but after he shuffled and I was about to put the knife to him I notice the rounded anal fin.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> An eight pound channel! That should have been on the 6 O'clock news. It must have been an escapee from one of the upriver lakes.
> No problem with dead fish? Maybe the little run off will keep the thermocline delayed a few weeks.


I know where some big channel cats hide, many are over ten pounds.


----------



## gator409 (Sep 15, 2004)

well a few cats in a bucket is better than no cats in a bucket


----------



## RedFly (Mar 22, 2010)

Sounds like a true Texas weekend between the hog hearts, Mexican food, and perfect eatin sized whisker fish... well done sir


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice


----------



## titleist9 (Jun 14, 2011)

very nice


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice GG, and DB... nice box of kitties!


----------

